# Ensidia aufgelöst?



## Charom (12. September 2009)

Ich habe gerade mal schauen wollen wie die Schamanen so bei Ensidia geskillt bzw gesockelt sind, dann musste ich etwas feststellen.

Kungen und etliche andere haben Ensidia verlassen.

Weiß jemand etwas davon, was is dort passiert?


http://eu.wowarmory.com/guild-info.xml?r=M...&gn=Ensidia


----------



## Sausage (12. September 2009)

Nö, stimmt nich ganz

http://www.allvatar.com/news/index.php?p=d...ls&nid=5908

http://www.ensidia.com/


----------



## kiioong (12. September 2009)

also auf der ensidia homepage wurde gesagt ds die Gilde auf nen anderen Realm wechselt/gewechselt hat (glaube war Tarren Mill)


----------



## delepis (12. September 2009)

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...ll&n=Kungen


----------



## Archiatos (12. September 2009)

Ich stell mal eine gewagte Theorie auf!!!

Bist du sicher, dass das wirklich die Gilde ist, die du meinst? Ensidia möglicherweise nicht gleich Ensidia??? (gibt 68 Stück nur mal so am Rande)


----------



## Charom (12. September 2009)

Hm wegen Lags... ..hm  na dann ^^

close plz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ post über mir

doch war mir sicher, nur  hats mich gewundert weil ich nix von nem trans wusste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Testare (12. September 2009)

Wayne ensidia?


----------



## BlizzLord (12. September 2009)

> Wayne ensidia?



Wayne du? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## honestus (12. September 2009)

Charom schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade mal schauen wollen wie die Schamanen so bei Ensidia geskillt bzw gesockelt sind, dann musste ich etwas feststellen.
> 
> Kungen und etliche andere haben Ensidia verlassen.
> 
> ...




Nein die spielen nur auf Tarens Mill steht auch auf der hp http://www.ensidia.com/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxugon (12. September 2009)

omg wieso nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (12. September 2009)

Tuff Tuff its the wayne train.

Ensidia ist sowieso nur noch #4 World also Tuff Tuff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (12. September 2009)

wtf is ensidia?

neue grafikkarte?


----------



## searinus (12. September 2009)

Habt ihr nix besseres zu tun außer euch um eine Gilde zu kümmern, bei welcher jeder Spieler kein normales Leben mehr führt?

Ich für meinen Teil speil jetzt erstmal ne Runde WoW und sehe es als kleines hobby an...


----------



## Sausage (12. September 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Tuff Tuff its the wayne train.
> 
> Ensidia ist sowieso nur noch #4 World also Tuff Tuff
> 
> ...



Erfolgsfan! *grins*
UNd naja.. Paragon & Stars FTW! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Dragonsbane- (12. September 2009)

searinus schrieb:


> Habt ihr nix besseres zu tun außer euch um eine Gilde zu kümmern, bei welcher jeder Spieler kein normales Leben mehr führt?
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil speil jetzt erstmal ne Runde WoW und sehe es als kleines hobby an...



Hast du nichts besseres zu tun als in Foren flamen?


----------



## Murinus (12. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ;/


----------



## Xelyna (12. September 2009)

Unsere heutige Empfehlung: Ensidia Forte 400er Packung.

Gute Besserung,
ihre Apotheke.


----------



## SuperAlex (12. September 2009)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Wayne du?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wayne ich?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Murinus (12. September 2009)

Murinus schrieb:


> Ensidia ist jetzt auf tarren Mill mit all ihren chars . Kungen calebv usw ahoq heis da jetzt dahoq .... auf magteridon heist jetzt ein twink von kungen den krieger tank  kungen und es ist ein schurke in der gilde nihilum..


der obere link zu kungen ist auch der richtige ... und las die leute labern die haben eh kein plan von ensidia die weniger zocken als die meisten hier und alles schaffen und dazu noch 50000 dollar pro first kill bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sausage (12. September 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Unsere heutige Empfehlung: Ensidia Forte 400er Packung.
> 
> Gute Besserung,
> ihre Apotheke.



Steht eh in der nächsten Apotheken-Umschau!


----------



## Kampftrinker2909 (12. September 2009)

omg ihr redet hier von spielern oder Gilden als wären sie Stars .. leute kommt runter ihr Freaks .....
Das sind alles nur scheiss Spielfiguren die kleinen Lila items anhaben und mehr nicht , wenn juckt es wo welche Gilde auf welchen Server Spielt .. Omg ihr habt echt kein leben mehr ... Euch kann keienr mehr helfen ..

Hf


----------



## Sausage (12. September 2009)

Kampftrinker2909 schrieb:


> omg ihr redet hier von spielern oder Gilden als wären sie Stars .. leute kommt runter ihr Freaks .....
> Das sind alles nur scheiss Spielfiguren die kleinen Lila items anhaben und mehr nicht , wenn juckt es wo welche Gilde auf welchen Server Spielt .. Omg ihr habt echt kein leben mehr ... Euch kann keienr mehr helfen ..
> 
> Hf



Mhm.. *durchforstet den Thread nach Vergötterungen*
Und.. warum ließt du solche kranken Threads, die dich eh nicht intressieren? Um Leute zu beleidigen, die sie lesen.. das isn Hobby.. Und wer hat jetzt kein Leben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kampftrinker2909 (12. September 2009)

wofür sind Foren da ? 

versuch mit nen besseren Flame kleiner Man !


----------



## Sundarkness (12. September 2009)

Kampftrinker2909 schrieb:


> wofür sind Foren da ?
> 
> versuch mit nen besseren Flame kleiner Man !


roflrofl pwnd omg wtf l33t ?


----------



## Sausage (12. September 2009)

Kampftrinker2909 schrieb:


> wofür sind Foren da ?
> 
> versuch mit nen besseren Flame kleiner Man !



Wofür sind Foren da?
Versuchs mit einem besseren Flame, kleine Mann. 

Ich verbessere weitere Augenkrebs-Verursachende Rechtschreibung für nur 2€ pro fehlerhaftem Wort!


----------



## Kampftrinker2909 (12. September 2009)

ajo ich merk es schon ... (Baumschule und so )

Hf und denk drüber nach ..


----------



## Sundarkness (12. September 2009)

Kampftrinker2909 schrieb:


> ajo ich merk es schon ... (Baumschule und so )
> 
> Hf und denk drüber nach ..


geh pennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (12. September 2009)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> wtf is ensidia?
> 
> neue grafikkarte?


Das ist gar nicht mal so abwägig.^^ -> Ensidia GTX295 GiveAway

*@ Kampftrinker*

Dafür, daß Du grad mal aus dem Ei geschlüpft bist, hast Du ein ganz schön freches Mundwerk!

*@ Murinus*

Sich selbst zu zitieren, um zu posten? ^^ ...
Und außerdem - Nihilum gibt es gar nicht mehr.

...............

Für mich ist Ensidia zwar auch nix Besonderes - schon gar nicht zum vergöttern.
Aber bitte, wenn so mancher user die als Symbole benötigt ... soll er doch ... was kümmert's mich.
Dennoch muss man Sympathisanten nicht so anfahren!


----------



## Sausage (12. September 2009)

Kampftrinker2909 schrieb:


> ajo ich merk es schon ... (Baumschule und so )
> 
> Hf und denk drüber nach ..



rooooofl

*hahahahahahahahaha*
Du hast meinen Tag gerettet! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Janando (12. September 2009)

SCHWÖR DAS DIE NICHMEHR ERSTER SIND BOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH, WER ISN JETZT ERSTER ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja.. ne!


----------



## Xelyna (12. September 2009)

Kinder geht doch mal schlafen, Montag ist wieder Schule *fg*


----------



## Sausage (12. September 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Kinder geht doch mal schlafen, Montag ist wieder Schule *fg*



Bei mir erst Dienstag. Darf ich jetzt nochmal das Sandmännchen sehen, Mami? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (12. September 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Bei mir erst Dienstag. Darf ich jetzt nochmal das Sandmännchen sehen, Mami?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ne sorry Sandmännchen gibts um die Uhrzeit nur noch ab 18 (;


----------



## Blackdiablo1337 (12. September 2009)

Charom schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade mal schauen wollen wie die Schamanen so bei Ensidia geskillt bzw gesockelt sind, dann musste ich etwas feststellen.
> 
> Kungen und etliche andere haben Ensidia verlassen.
> 
> ...



ensidia hat auf den server Tarrens Mill gewechselt..


----------



## Sausage (12. September 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ne sorry Sandmännchen gibts um die Uhrzeit nur noch ab 18 (;



Man kann auch mit 18 noch zur Schule gehen. ;-)


----------



## Xelyna (12. September 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Man kann auch mit 18 noch zur Schule gehen. ;-)


Da hab ich auch gar nichts gegen gesagt (:


----------



## Murinus (12. September 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Das ist gar nicht mal so abwägig.^^ -> Ensidia GTX295 GiveAway
> 
> *@ Kampftrinker*
> 
> ...





klar gibt es die gilde nihilum noch 

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...on&n=Kungen

aber kungen war der gildenleiter und normal der top tank und ist jetzt auf anderen server

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...ll&n=Kungen
aber nicht schlim wenn du nen wissens noop bist

und ich hab mich ausversehen selber zitiert wollte bearbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber 1 bekomm ich ja nicht mehr weg und alles noch malwarum hab dann das andere gelehrt fertig


----------



## Sausage (12. September 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Da hab ich auch gar nichts gegen gesagt (:



stimmt auch wieder.. *sich über sich selbst wunder*


----------



## Grushdak (12. September 2009)

Falsch, Murinus ...

Du bist nicht auf dem Laufenden.^^

Nihilum und SK Gaming sind schon vor längerer Zeit fusioniert.
Somit gibt es *dieses Nihilum* nicht mehr.

Und nenn mich nicht Noob, Freundchen!
Glaube kaum das wir altersmäßig auf der selben Wellenlänge liegen.

Naja gn8 Topic


----------



## Kief (12. September 2009)

Murinus schrieb:


> der obere link zu kungen ist auch der richtige ... und las die leute labern die haben eh kein plan von ensidia die weniger zocken als die meisten hier und alles schaffen und dazu noch 50000 dollar pro first kill bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da hat aber jemand ganz tief in die Wunschtüte gegriffen.


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (12. September 2009)

searinus schrieb:


> Habt ihr nix besseres zu tun außer euch um eine Gilde zu kümmern, bei welcher jeder Spieler kein normales Leben mehr führt?




Hachja, provozierend sein was das Zeug hält.. amüsant. Da darf ne gut geführte Gilde anscheinend nichtmals erfolgreich sein. Gerade weil es dich ja anscheinend nicht kümmert ist dein Kommentar völlig unnötig.


----------



## neon1705 (12. September 2009)

wow das erste tread was ich lese in dem tikume noch kein völlig hirnverbranntes späm kommentar abgelassen hat wow ist der krank? oder im urlaub?^^

@thread ich glaube nicht das ensidia sich ohne großen trubel auflösen würde 

weil:
1.sie genug sponsoren haben 
2.nebenbei noch paar euros verdienen durch eigenwerbung und ständigen klicks auf ihre websites
3.eh alles freaks sind die kein RL mehr haben^^
4.blizz dieser gilde so in den popes kriecht das sie bestimmt bald ne eigene ensidia instanz mit kungen als raidboss haben werden

um um die näste frage gleich zu beantworten JA ES IST NEID!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Er4yzer (12. September 2009)

Murinus schrieb:


> klar gibt es die gilde nihilum noch
> 
> http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...on&n=Kungen
> 
> ...



hahahahhaha köstlich, danke für die neue sig


----------



## Kief (12. September 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Falsch, Murinus ...
> 
> Du bist nicht auf dem Laufenden.^^
> 
> ...




Falsch.

Kungen hatte an dem Tag von der Fusion gesagt das ein paar Twinks die Gilde Nihilum "halten" falls es im späteren Falle mal zu einer Trennung kommt.


----------



## Er4yzer (12. September 2009)

Kief schrieb:


> Falsch.
> 
> Kungen hatte an dem Tag von der Fusion gesagt das ein paar Twinks die Gilde Nihilum "halten" falls es im späteren Falle mal zu einer Trennung kommt.



fail.
er sagte "DIESES nihilum". wenn noch n paar twinks im alten nihilum rumstink0rn ist es nicht mehr "das" nihilum. das "richtige" nihilum ist jetzt ensidia, zusammen mit den SK'lern.


----------



## Graustar (12. September 2009)

searinus schrieb:


> Habt ihr nix besseres zu tun außer euch um eine Gilde zu kümmern, bei welcher jeder Spieler kein normales Leben mehr führt?




Wer Behauptet den so was? Nur weil sie gesponsert werden heißt es doch noch lange nicht das sie nicht ein normaleres Leben führen als du.


----------



## Kief (12. September 2009)

Er4yzer schrieb:


> fail.
> er sagte "DIESES nihilum". wenn noch n paar twinks im alten nihilum rumstink0rn ist es nicht mehr "das" nihilum. das "richtige" nihilum ist jetzt ensidia, zusammen mit den SK'lern.



Dieses oder Das ist mir sowas von latte... fest steht das es Nihilum mit ein paar alten Twinks noch gibt.
Ob es nun dieses, jenes, welches, das, die,wo, oben, unten, rechts, links, Nihilum ist, ist mir scheiss egal.


----------



## lexaone (12. September 2009)

Murinus schrieb:


> der obere link zu kungen ist auch der richtige ... und las die leute labern die haben eh kein plan von ensidia die weniger zocken als die meisten hier und alles schaffen und dazu noch 50000 dollar pro first kill bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Klar -.-...zu Progresszeiten zocken die SICHERLICH NICHT weniger, informiere dich mal über die Raidzeiten von Hardcoregilden...wenn der Content Farmstatus hat kommt das sicher hin, dann zocken die gechillt und leben mal ihr RL was sie zu Progresszeiten NICHT HABEN KÖNNEN, aufgrund der Raidzeiten...trotzdem WAYNE Ensidia...ich freu mich eher, dass andere Gilden die First Kills hatten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...


----------



## Turican (12. September 2009)

Manche stehen halt auf spätpubertäre Ensidia Jungs die einen auf dicke Hose machen wollen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Den Kids ist einfach nicht bewußt,dass diese Gilde bei einem neuen Patch locker mal >9 Stunden am Stück an einem Boss hängt.
Das verbringt eine normale Raid pro ID-Woche

diese For the Horde Kinder sitzen auch den ganzen Tag an Bossen und machen nur kurze Schlafpausen

und sowas respektiert ihr?


----------



## Kief (13. September 2009)

lexaone schrieb:


> Klar -.-...zu Progresszeiten zocken die SICHERLICH NICHT weniger, informiere dich mal über die Raidzeiten von Hardcoregilden...wenn der Content Farmstatus hat kommt das sicher hin, dann zocken die gechillt und leben mal ihr RL was sie zu Progresszeiten NICHT HABEN KÖNNEN, aufgrund der Raidzeiten...trotzdem WAYNE Ensidia...ich freu mich eher, dass andere Gilden die First Kills hatten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (13. September 2009)

Frage was ist der Unterschied zwischen Fußballer/Sänger/what ever vergöttern und Ensidia vergöttern?

Kommt mir nicht mit "Das ist nur ein Spiel bla bla" das ist kein Argument Fußball ist auch nur ein Sport 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achso und an alle die hier die Ensidia Member flamen ihr kennt sie nich warum urteilt ihr über sie...

Jetzt kommt mit Fanboy und eurem kindischen Gelaber <.<

Edit2: 





> lol @ blizzlord, 2 dumme 1 gedanke *grins*



Hallo Niveau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Er4yzer (13. September 2009)

Turican schrieb:


> Manche stehen halt auf spätpubertäre Ensidia Jungs die einen auf dicke Hose machen wollen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




verpönst du auch den hardcore fußballer, der locker mal 6 stunden am stück auf dem fußballplatz verbringt und "lederkugeln rumschiebt" ?
man kann alles von 2 seiten sehen. gerade in der heutigen stark technisierten zeit nimmt das "virtual life" immer mehr raum ein. manche sehen fußball oder tischtennis als hobby, manche wow. was ist daran falsch? beides erfordert gute zusammenarbeit und kommunikation im zwischenmenschlichen bereich. ob die tatsache dass man "seine leute" bei wow nur hört und nicht sichtbar mit ihnen interagieren kann nur negativ zu bewerten ist soll jedoch in frage gestellt sein. ich wette du bist auch nur n FC bayern fanboy, denn denke mal darüber nach, der FC bayern und ensidia sind NOT AT ALL verschieden. beide opfern extrem viel zeit und vollbringen (naja nicht immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) außergewöhnliche leistungen. die fußballer bekommen nur mehr geld ;D


edit: lol @ blizzlord, 2 dumme 1 gedanke *grins*


----------



## terestian (13. September 2009)

Auch Ensidia hat es mittlerweile vollbracht Anub'arak zu legen. Für sie verblieben noch 35 Versuche des Tributruns, bis die ID gelocked worden wäre. Des Weiteren verkündeten sie in Ihrer News die Information, dass die Gilde den Server Magtheridon verlässt bzw schon hat:

"[...]some insider information that Ensidia is currently migrating to "Tarren Mill" to avoid future lag while raiding. This has been a big issue on Magtheridon and now we can fully prepare for a hopefully lagfree Icecrown Citadel."

Wie zu lesen ist, sind zahlreiche Laggs mal wieder ausschlaggebend für den Server-Transfer und soll mit dem Erscheinen von Patch 3.3 nicht mehr den normalen Raidablauf stören, um den einen oder anderen 1st Kill wieder auf die Liste setzten zu können. Viel Glück in der neuen Heimat auf dem Server Tarren Mill. 

Quelle: Wow-szene.de


----------



## Kief (13. September 2009)

Das tolle ist ja das Blizzard sich bestimmt ins Fäustchen lacht..ich meine so ne Gilde gibt schonmal an die 600 Euro wenn sie transen (vorrausgesetzt sie müssen zahlen)


----------



## R33p3r (13. September 2009)

Er4yzer schrieb:


> verpönst du auch den hardcore fußballer, der locker mal 6 stunden am stück auf dem fußballplatz verbringt und "lederkugeln rumschiebt" ?
> man kann alles von 2 seiten sehen. gerade in der heutigen stark technisierten zeit nimmt das "virtual life" immer mehr raum ein. manche sehen fußball oder tischtennis als hobby, manche wow. was ist daran falsch? beides erfordert gute zusammenarbeit und kommunikation im zwischenmenschlichen bereich. ob die tatsache dass man "seine leute" bei wow nur hört und nicht sichtbar mit ihnen interagieren kann nur negativ zu bewerten ist soll jedoch in frage gestellt sein. ich wette du bist auch nur n FC bayern fanboy, denn denke mal darüber nach, der FC bayern und ensidia sind NOT AT ALL verschieden. beide opfern extrem viel zeit und vollbringen (naja nicht immer
> 
> 
> ...




Das ist mit Abstand der beste Post, den ich im Buffed Forum mal lesen durfte. Argumentativ, und objektiv.

DANKE !!




> Das tolle ist ja das Blizzard sich bestimmt ins Fäustchen lacht..ich meine so ne Gilde gibt schonmal an die 600 Euro wenn sie transen (vorrausgesetzt sie müssen zahlen)



Bei Fußballern sind es Millionen und Tore sind genauso virtuell wie Items. Und das stört niemanden. Als Beispiel in Korea sind CSler wie hier Fußballer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur das Fußballer Sport treiben was die meisten hier wohl nicht mehr tun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Er4yzer (13. September 2009)

gerne ;D


----------



## Murinus (13. September 2009)

nihilum ist kungens gilde und ist es jetzt auch immer noch auch wenn sie grade nicht aktive ist ... na ja labert weiter dünnpfiff

und werde mich wegen der sig beschweren ^^ das ist mein te drin


----------



## Er4yzer (13. September 2009)

sie ist nicht mehr kungens gilde, da kungen nicht mehr drin ist.
du kannst auch nicht sagen das geld von lidl ist deins, weil du mal ein glas marmelade da gekauft hast.
und beschweren über meine sig kannste dich lange, solche dämlichen sprüche werden mit kusshand in signaturen begrüßt.


----------



## Murinus (13. September 2009)

Na egal ich hab auch ne neue sig

dann schau doch mal nach in der gilde Kungen ist da drine mit sein twink der jetzt kungen heist  depp

halt Brain noob wie schon gesagt


----------



## BlizzLord (13. September 2009)

Ciao Murinus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Denke Kungen "leitet" die alte Gilde noch ergo ist es noch seine(wenn auch nicht richtig^^)

Edit2: Darum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Murinus (13. September 2009)

haha warum ?


----------



## Er4yzer (13. September 2009)

schicke signatur, ich wage jedoch zu bezweifeln ob signaturen SOLCHER art auch gern gesehen werden.
wie dem auch sei, an deiner signatur kann man schon deine geistige größe erkennen, die selbst mit einem elixier des riesenwuchses nicht auf die größe des kleinen zehs eines gnoms heranreichen könnte, erkennen. ICH werde dich jedenfalls nicht melden und bin mir sicher dass einige hier sich noch köstlich über deine posts amüsieren werden =)
in diesem sinne eine gute nacht auch dir mein freund murinus.


----------



## Fusssi (13. September 2009)

Kommt es mir nur so vor oder entsteht in den letzten Tagen gerade ne neue generation von Flamern? Welche die die Flamer flamen und glauben deswegen besonders clever zu sein?

Irgendwer postet irgendwelchen unfug der keinen interessiert, wird geflamed und dann kommen die flame flamer und unterstützen den geistigen dünnsch.....!

Oh mein gott, wir werden alt, die Kidds ergreifen die macht und flamen uns vom Planeten xD

Und btt: Wenn interessiert ensidia? Das ja genau so dumm wie bayernfan zu sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Felix^^ (13. September 2009)

fail fial und nochmal fail 

/close


----------



## Murinus (13. September 2009)

Na ich flame nicht bin nur nen 30 jahriger legasteniker mit nen  hank kolerich zu werden wenn man ihn versucht zu vereppeln 




http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legasthenie

^^ hafe fun  und trodsdem hab ich genug brain um zu wissen wo sich die gilde befindet und das es nihilum noch gibt uch wenn sie nicht active ist na ja  egal geht mal schlafen bevor weiterer dünpfiff raus kommt


----------



## Fusssi (13. September 2009)

Murinus schrieb:


> Na ich flame nicht bin nur nen 30 jahriger legasteniker mit nen  hank kolerich zu werden wenn man ihn versucht zu vereppeln


hä?

Wenn du mich meinst? ich war nie besonders gut in rechtschreibung, das ist war. Aber der Satz soll doch nen witz sein? Da sind mehr Fehler drin als in 3 Absätzen die ich schreibe ohne drüber nachzudenken!

Oder meinst Du Dich selbst? Dann entschuldigung und Beweis erbracht!

Edit: Lesen muß ich auch noch lernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nachm 3. mal hab ich heraus gefunden das du wirklich dich meinst. Sorry!



Felix^^ schrieb:


> fail fial und nochmal fail
> 
> /close


Wat is?Tastatur kaputt? Nur noch Fehlermeldungen?
Oder hältst Du dich für nen Mod, aber die codes werden nicht angenommen?


----------



## Maldinie (13. September 2009)

na ja er meint dich nicht er regt sich nur über so leute auf die ihn zitieren und sich über seine rechtschreibung lustig machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . kann den jung aber verstehen passirt mir auch des öfteren ^^


----------



## Spliffmaster (13. September 2009)

terestian schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Wie zu lesen ist, sind zahlreiche Laggs mal wieder ausschlaggebend für den Server-Transfer und soll mit dem Erscheinen von Patch 3.3 nicht mehr den normalen Raidablauf stören, um den einen oder anderen 1st Kill wieder auf die Liste setzten zu können. Viel Glück in der neuen Heimat auf dem Server Tarren Mill.
> 
> Quelle: Wow-szene.de



Die werden auch auf Tarrens Mill nich lange ihren Spass haben, weil 25000 Ensidia Fanboys auch den Server transen bzw 500000 level 1 Chars mit dem Namen Kungenfanboi in OG stehen und /wer Ensidia eingibt nur um zu gucken was die Jungs grad treiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Predataurus (13. September 2009)

Murinus schrieb:


> Na ich flame nicht bin nur nen 30 jahriger legasteniker mit nen  hank kolerich zu werden wenn man ihn versucht zu vereppeln
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich musste einen Screenshot machen, um diesen selfpwn zu dokumentieren!


----------



## Killerkuh92 (13. September 2009)

Mir egal ob ich jezz ne warnung oder sonstwas bekomme aber solche leute wie du Predataurus sind derbe asozial... sich über Leute mit einer Krankheit lustig machen is mehr als nur armselig...


----------



## Grushdak (13. September 2009)

*@ Killerkuh92*

1. 
Bezweifel ich mal stark, daß er unter den angegebenen Krankheiten leidet.
Schau Dir einfach seine anderen Posts an.
Sollte solch eine Krankheit als Vorwand benutzt werden - ist das asozial und beschämend.

2. 
Selbst wenn er darunter doch leiden sollte, beleidigt man niemanden anderen - fertig aus!
Und das hat nichts mit der genannten Krankheit zu tun - fakt!

wie gesagt, habe starke Zweifel ... 


baba & sry für ot


----------



## Eisenschmieder (13. September 2009)

joa mei in before close oder wie man schreibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lasse wechseln lasse auflösen


----------



## Phelps023 (13. September 2009)

Sockeln die anderst als die andern Gilden?


----------



## Nimophelio (13. September 2009)

honestus schrieb:


> Nein die spielen nur auf Tarens Mill steht auch auf der hp http://www.ensidia.com/
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Früher waren sie auf Maghteridon....


----------



## Testare (13. September 2009)

Ich bleibe dabei, Wayne Ensidia?

Ich hab mir heute morgen nen Popel aus der Nase geholt und es interessiert auch keine Sau. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genker (13. September 2009)

Testare schrieb:


> Ich bleibe dabei, Wayne Ensidia?
> 
> Ich hab mir heute morgen nen Popel aus der Nase geholt und es interessiert auch keine Sau.
> 
> ...



Oh doch sehr sogar


----------



## Testare (13. September 2009)

Genker schrieb:


> Oh doch sehr sogar


Cool - soll ich Auskunft über Aussehen und Konsistenz geben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genker (13. September 2009)

Testare schrieb:


> Cool - soll ich Auskunft über Aussehen und Konsistenz geben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das wäre schon wieder zu viel des Guten.


----------



## Blackmarco (13. September 2009)

Ach diese Gerüchteküchen sind doch toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Testare (13. September 2009)

Genker schrieb:


> Das wäre schon wieder zu viel des Guten.


Ach ich tus trotzdem^^


Er sah aus wie ein junger WoW-Spieler mit Brain-Afk-Mode und sabberte dauernd gierig sobald er "Ensidia" hörte.

Aber keine Sorge, wurde in die Kanalistation entsorgt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (13. September 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Wofür sind Foren da?
> Versuchs mit einem besseren Flame, kleine Mann.
> 
> Ich verbessere weitere Augenkrebs-Verursachende Rechtschreibung für nur 2€ pro fehlerhaftem Wort!



Und wieviel bezahlst du für Fehler, die du selbst einbaust, kleine Mann?


----------



## Genker (13. September 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Und wieviel bezahlst du für Fehler, die du selbst einbaust, kleine Mann?



made my day!


----------



## Kritze (13. September 2009)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> wtf is ensidia?
> 
> neue grafikkarte?



i lol'd


----------



## Hühnersuppe (13. September 2009)

Selbst wenn sich die genannte Gilde aufgelöst hat, ist das wohl keine Nachricht wert, oder? Schließlich lösen sich jeden Tag irgendwo Gilden auf!


----------



## Ocian (13. September 2009)

Das Thema ist ja geklärt, alles was nun kommen würde, hat wenig bis gar nichts mehr mit dem Thema zu tun.


----------

